# 2015/2016 F250 Owners



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

I am looking at an F250 and was wondering what you were seeing in MPG.
If you have oversized tires or tuners, I would like to know that too.

Have you had any major engine or transmission issues?

Thanks
K


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

I don't pay much attention any more. I think the computer generally say 12 or 13. Truck has 35" tires and 3.55 gears. I have not hand calculate this truck because the last one was pretty close when I checked the computer. Loaded going to Colorado I got 9. If you get a truck with the 3.31 gears it will do a little better on mpg.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

18.7 mpg 2012 tuned, 15 mpg 2015 stock


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

2015 F350. Around 16 stock and 18-19 on the highway tuned. 

Around 15 running around town. 

No issues at all. 

My 2014 F250 was running about 15 all the time. Was not tuned.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

My fathers stock 2wd crew cab long bed gets around 19mpg highway empty and 12mpg loaded with the RV (12,000lbs. 5th wheel). It will make a little difference 2wd vs. 4wd and chasis configuration.


----------



## blk_fxstc (Aug 2, 2012)

2015, 11K miles, 16.7 mpg since new, went down a little with winter fuel. 100% stock except bed cover. No issues at all.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

2015 F250 4x4, 3" Kit, 35" Toyo MT near 50k miles, stock motor

average unloaded = 14-15 mpg >> under prime conditions I can hit 18-19mpg
Hauling = 9-11 mpg


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks for the replies I appreciate the input


----------



## whaler18 (Aug 3, 2006)

16.7 mpg since new over the life of the truck. ~ 16,000 miles with a combination of pulling 22' Whaler and city/highway driving.

2015 F250 4X4 stock.


----------



## Greeber (Nov 10, 2015)

2015 f250 4x4 stock with the toyos a/t from the factory. Getting 14.7-15.5 all around average usually 18-19 on the highway.


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

You never specified gas or diesel.


----------



## Ragecajun (Oct 31, 2011)

*MINE*

I only have about 700 miles on my new 2016 Diesel F250 4X4 Crew Cab short bed 3.55 gears, Bed Cover

I get 15.8 around town, 11 towing pushing 75MPH all the way with traffic, and if I try real hard, I got 22.9 MPG on the Highway coming down 45 Sunday night with lite traffic. (Drove that way for about 35 miles until I got home).


----------



## rustyb (Jul 10, 2012)

2015 4x4 stock exc for bed cover. 11 mpg towing 14500 pound fifth wheel. 13 towing a 22 ft bay boat. Unloaded 15 in town and 18-20 hwy depending on how big a hurry I'm in.


----------



## FishingFool21 (Feb 2, 2016)

2010 F-250 Tuned with custom tunes getting 24mpg on highway going 75 with no traffic and 18-19 in the city (on my hot tune) on the daily tune its a little less.


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

2016 Diesel F250 4x4 crew cab short bed stock with 3.55 rear end.........16.5 mpg on the way to work today......but I just bought it 3 days ago!!!!!!!!


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

texastkikker said:


> 2016 Diesel F250 4x4 crew cab short bed stock with 3.55 rear end.........16.5 mpg on the way to work today......but I just bought it 3 days ago!!!!!!!!


I almost pulled the trigger on one but, I saw the 2017s at the car show


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

My F250 got 17-20 mpg, my F350 only would get 15 city and highway

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

2012 F250 Crewcab, Long bed, 4x4, 10,000 lb gvw 6.2L gas, stock. No lift. 12.5 mpg overall with stock tires on 17" wheels, 11.8 mpg overall with 18" wheels and larger BFG tires. Towing 14,000 lbs about 7 mpg


----------

